
Blockchain-Based QA: The End of Fake Products in E-Commerce? - AlibabaTech
https://medium.com/@alitech_2017/blockchain-based-qa-the-end-of-fake-products-in-e-commerce-6f9b28a75735
======
hapnin
This is an ambitious venture. I'm curious to see the results. Good luck during
the rollout!

